# blury background in auto mode? rebel xt



## jkopp (Feb 22, 2008)

Is it possible to get the blurry background shooting in auto/green box mode? 

What mode should I be shooting in to get the blurry background? 

sorry i'm a nub


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Feb 22, 2008)

You should try the Shutter Priority mode for blurred shots. This is labelled "S" or "Tv" depending on your camera (not a Canon person, sorry).

The shutter speed you should use really depends on what you're shooting and how you're holding the camera.

If you, say, shoot cars or snowboarders, then you can use a reasonably fast shutter speed (around 1/50 or 1/30) without losing much background detail from hand-shake. If you're shooting slow objects (like a moving town centre) then you'll need to use a tripod.

If you've got a tripod, then you can get away with pretty much any shutter speed. Of course, it's very useful to use the Self Timer on your camera to completely shut out any camera shake.

If you can tell us what you're shooting, and how much blur you want to get, then I might be able to help a bit more. Good luck!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 22, 2008)

wouldn't you want to shoot in Aperture Priority and shoot at a big aperture (a small number, say f/4 since it's probably a "kit" lens)


----------



## cecilc (Feb 22, 2008)

jkopp said:


> Is it possible to get the blurry background shooting in auto/green box mode?
> 
> What mode should I be shooting in to get the blurry background?



That "blurry background" is more a function of distances (you from subject; subject from background) and aperture setting ....

I would say that it's not impossible to get that blurred background in auto mode, but it's less likely that that will happen.

If it was me, I'd use aperture priority and open up the lens to its maximum, wide-open aperture and make sure you've got some separation of your subject from the background. Then take your shot and see what you've got. Chances are, if your maximum aperture is 5.6 or so, then it's going to take some doing to get that "blurry background" because distances will have to increase between subject and background for that to happen ....

Hope that helps ...


----------



## BYoung (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya I'm sure hes wanting the "Bokeh" effect of a wide open aperture. The subject in focus anything behind it out of focus?

The faster the lens the better (lower F/#). To do this there is 2 ways. 

Set your camera to AV, Aperture Priority mode. With this setting you choose your aperture f/#. Once you set your aperture the camera will find the right shutter speed for you. To get a good blurred background the smaller the f/# the more likely the background will be out of focus. If you have the kit lens it will be f/4 - 5.6

Second way is the M, Manual mode. Where you set your aperture & shutter speed. This will take more practice but gives you far more control over how your pictures turn out.


----------



## Jon0807 (Feb 22, 2008)

My 40D as well as my P&S has a portrait mode. I'm not sure if the XT has it but if you're dead set on an auto mode try that if it does.  But like everyone said, use Av priority and set your F to the lowest possible number


----------

